# How do you like your burgers?



## smithnwesson (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm a burger minimalist. 

Just some cheese and mayo and maybe some bacon. The lettuce, tomatoes, onions, pickles, etc., are better on the side.

Here's an article from yesterdays NY Times about burgers:

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/01/dining/01burg.html?_r=1&emc=eta1

Shit. It's 8:45pm here and I'm hungry again. 

- Jim


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 1, 2009)

I may be even more minimalist than thou: recently I've been eating my veggie burgers with nothing but a little gorgonzola dolce on the patty. By the time I get it to the table, the cheese has melted to the consistency of mayonnaise, and -- man, is it good!


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 1, 2009)

We make a sort of Alfredo sauce with gorgonzola dolce, butter, and heavy cream. 

We adjust the ingredients to make it pretty thick. Then we put it in a bowl and dip it up on French/Italian bread.

OMFG! Ecstasy!

Are you lurking, Becky?


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 1, 2009)

I like them medium well with a thick slice of tomato, cheese, ketchup and a ton of pickles!!!


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 1, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I may be even more minimalist than thou: recently I've been eating my veggie burgers with nothing but a little gorgonzola dolce on the patty. By the time I get it to the table, the cheese has melted to the consistency of mayonnaise, and -- man, is it good!


I ain't to sure about them veggie burgers, but gorgonzola dolce rocks!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 1, 2009)

love BBQ burgers, with lettuce, tomato, and onions and ketchup and pickles!!


----------



## shinyapple (Jul 1, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> We make a sort of Alfredo sauce with gorgonzola dolce, butter, and heavy cream.
> 
> We adjust the ingredients to make it pretty thick. Then we put it in a bowl and dip it up on French/Italian bread.
> 
> ...



I'm not Becky, but I think I love you now. :eat2:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 1, 2009)

shinyapple said:


> I'm not Becky, but I think I love you now. :eat2:



I know he is very easy to falll in love with LOL


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 1, 2009)

I like the burgers to be RARE/Medium Rare [might not be everybodys cup of tea]

Toppings: Tomato Slice- Slice of Raw Onions - Some Ketchup "Hienz" (Yankee Burger) - and Half Sour Pickle (Cheese Optional)


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 1, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> I like the burgers to be RARE/Medium Rare [might not be everybodys cup of tea]
> 
> Toppings: Tomato Slice- Slice of Raw Onions - Some Ketchup "Hienz" (Yankee Burger) - and Half Sour Pickle (Cheese Optional)



mmmm tony!!
me and u can share a burger!!


----------



## JeanC (Jul 2, 2009)

Depends on my mood. Some days I want my burgers to just be topped with cheese and a bit of ketchup and other days I want the works.

Just looked up gorgonzola dolce, I GOTTA get me some!


----------



## Cors (Jul 2, 2009)

Medium rare with cheese (aged cheddar, Swiss or blue) and mushrooms!


----------



## bexy (Jul 2, 2009)

Cheese, mushrooms, bacon and ketchup.

Nom Nom Nom!


----------



## Chef (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep, depends on mood:

Option A: onion, mustard, extra pickle
Option B: lettuce, tomato, ketchup, mustard, dill relish, american cheese
Option C: lettuce, tomato, bacon, blue cheese dressing
Option D: lettuce, tomato, jalopeno, yellow pepper, pickle, mustard, pepper jack
Option E: ham, mozzerella, marinara, fork
Option F: onion rings, ketchup mustard, extra pickle, american cheese
Option G: chili sauce, bread-n-butter pickle, romaine, tomato, provolone
Option H: onion, ketchup, mustard, american cheese, chili con carne (open face), fork
Option I: chili verde, fork
Option J: lettuce, tomato, onion, mayo, ketchup, extra pickle
Option K: cheez whiz, ketchup, onion
Option L: brown gravy, fork

and of course..

Option McD: Twoallbeefpattiesspecialsaucelettucecheesepicklesonionsonasesameseedbun


----------



## BBWTexan (Jul 2, 2009)

bexy said:


> Cheese, mushrooms, bacon and ketchup.
> 
> Nom Nom Nom!



We're burger soulmates!!! :eat2:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 2, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> We make a sort of Alfredo sauce with gorgonzola dolce, butter, and heavy cream.
> 
> We adjust the ingredients to make it pretty thick. Then we put it in a bowl and dip it up on French/Italian bread.
> 
> ...



LOL -- Am I that predictable? Of course this sounds good. Bread, cheese, butter and cream...what could be better?


As for you burger question, I am varied. I like the typical condiments: Mayo, mustard, ketchup (not always togther though) but I also like thousand island on my burgers or BBQ sauce. Onions and pickles too. I would put almost anything on my burger...just depends on my mood.


----------



## katorade (Jul 2, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> I like the burgers to be RARE/Medium Rare [might not be everybodys cup of tea]
> 
> Toppings: Tomato Slice- Slice of Raw Onions - Some Ketchup "Hienz" (Yankee Burger) - and Half Sour Pickle (Cheese Optional)



PSA:

Burgers really should not be eaten rare. Steak is alright because any dangerous microbes/bacteria are found on the outer most layer of the steak and are killed easily. In ground beef, they are dispersed throughout and might not be killed if the middle of your burger is not brought up to temperature.

With that said, I like mine on the thinner side, with ketchup, mayo, lettuce, onions, tomato, and a good creamy semi-soft cheese. I prefer the bun to be on the sweet side, like a potato roll, and toasted and buttered. Mmmm mm!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 2, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> LOL -- Am I that predictable? Of course this sounds good. Bread, cheese, butter and cream...what could be better?
> 
> 
> As for you burger question, I am varied. I like the typical condiments: Mayo, mustard, ketchup (not always togther though) but I also like thousand island on my burgers or BBQ sauce. Onions and pickles too. *I would put almost anything on my burger*...just depends on my mood.



Sorry, had to go there.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 2, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Sorry, had to go there.



Are you trying to say I am EASY?


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 2, 2009)

well done patty, not too thick , preferably Angus beef
mayo, pickles, tomato, lettuce, extra onion with cheddar cheese on toasted sesame seed bun.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 2, 2009)

Chef said:


> Yep, depends on mood:
> 
> Option A: onion, mustard, extra pickle
> Option B: lettuce, tomato, ketchup, mustard, dill relish, american cheese
> ...



wow, I am going to CHEF's house for dinner!! YUM


----------



## Risible (Jul 2, 2009)

Ground sirloin cooked medium, roasted chili pepper slices, monterey jack cheese, mayo, lots of lettuce, sliced raw onion ... :eat2:

Oh, the bun. The bun has to be big and fresh ... toasted is good.

What's this gorg dolce everyone's drooling about?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 2, 2009)

Risible said:


> Ground sirloin cooked medium, roasted chili pepper slices, monterey jack cheese, mayo, lots of lettuce, sliced raw onion ... :eat2:
> 
> Oh, the bun. The bun has to be big and fresh ... toasted is good.
> 
> What's this gorg dolce everyone's drooling about?



Well I just knew I'd like it because I knew it was cheese, but I went to google to find out what it is. 

_"Dolce Gorgonzola is a younger, therefore milder, version of aged Gorgonzola. Dolce, by nature of its shorter aging time, is wetter and more ivory colored than Gorgonzola Naturale, which is drier and whiter and tends to have bluer streaks. It has a soft, spreadable texture and slightly salty aftertaste. Its texture makes it perfect for spreading on bread and crackers. It is also excellent in risotto and polenta, mixed into vinaigrette, melted on pizza or used as a dip. Gorgonzola shines when paired with berries, pears, peaches and plums."_


----------



## Risible (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, I won't be turning _that_ down, were someone to cook me up a big gorgonzola dolce burger! Geez - that sounds excellent! :eat2:

Thanks, Becky!


----------



## jamie (Jul 2, 2009)

I know this is going to sound weird - but I eat hamburgers absolutely plain - nothing on them at all. Occasionally I get a wild hair and have mushrooms or mayo, but I really just want them plain and on soft white bread...all squished together.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 2, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> Are you trying to say I am EASY?



I think you already did. I'm just trying to help you spread it around.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 2, 2009)

I like to mix the hamburger with a packet of lipton onion soup mix and a bit of cayenne pepper, form thick patties, grill until they are charred on the outside and still slightly pink in the middle and top them with swiss cheese and grilled mushrooms. Soooo yummy.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 2, 2009)

Burger patty, bun, yellow mustard, black pepper, lettuce, tomato, pickle, and onion. That's about the only way I like them. Occasionally I get a craving for a cheeseburger, but usually I just like 'em with the mustard, pepper, and veggies. 

Tracy


----------



## jcas50 (Jul 3, 2009)

I like em Louis Lunch style - Medium, on Pepperidge Farms Toast with tomato and raw onion. Cheese Whiz on top 

For me the original is still the best.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 3, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I think you already did. I'm just trying to help you spread it around.


 Let's pick on Becky.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 3, 2009)

It varies. The only condiments I don't use are gravy and mayo, but I sometimes don't use sauces on them anyway. Usually just a some cheese, and boat load of vegetables, a good bun, and possibly bacon.

Tonight I had one medium well with pepperjack, lettuce, tomato, onion strings, and bourbon bbq sauce. 'Twas good.  Hehe.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 3, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> Let's pick on Becky.



It's alright, I'm used to it! 


hahahah....nah, me and DAB know whats going on


----------



## Jeannie (Jul 5, 2009)

Charcoal grilled until no pink inside. Onion roll, buttered and toasted under the broiler. Stoneground mustard, thin red onion slice, jalapeno slices. Yum! :eat2:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 5, 2009)

Now I want a burger and it's only 9 am here. Gee, thanks, folks! :eat2:



katorade said:


> PSA:
> 
> Burgers really should not be eaten rare. Steak is alright because any dangerous microbes/bacteria are found on the outer most layer of the steak and are killed easily. In ground beef, they are dispersed throughout and might not be killed if the middle of your burger is not brought up to temperature.



Yeah, I know, but it's so damn good! I'm sure to buy organic, grass fed beef so that there's less risk of e.coli. But still... you're right. Much as I hate to admit it.



TraciJo67 said:


> I like to mix the hamburger with a packet of lipton onion soup mix and a bit of cayenne pepper, form thick patties, grill until they are charred on the outside and still slightly pink in the middle and top them with swiss cheese and grilled mushrooms. Soooo yummy.



This is a little like how I like mine.

I mix mine with minced up onion and crushed garlic and add some Worcestershire sauce, tons of paprika and pepper. I like them thick, crunchy and charred on the outside, but still pink in the middle, and lots of sharp cheddar cheese melted on, despite the mess it makes of the grill. 

They simply must have a toasted bun, preferably an onion bun, and lots of onions loaded on top of the burger, grilled or raw, either is okay. Sauteed or grilled mushrooms are a nice addition, when I have the time and have remembered to get them at the store. For condiments, I'm a simple girl: lots of Heinz ketchup and a smidge of stone ground mustard (none of that bright yellow French's shit).

:eat2:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm one of those that it depends on my mood:

Well done, mayo, mozzerella, sauteed mushrooms on a toasted bun.

Well done, barbeque burger, bacon, american cheese, tomato, hamburger dill pickles, mayo, ketchup, toasted bun.

Well done burger, bacon, sliced tomato, hamburger dill pickles, slice of american or mild cheddar cheese, mayo, ketchup, toasted bun.

Mainly I like old fashioned style or homemade style. I always like a toasted bun and I prefer mayo. I always ask to hold the onions and lettuce.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jul 7, 2009)

-- At least 85% lean beef (preferably 90), that I season with salt, pepper, garlic powder and Worcestershire sauce.

-- Grilled (on a flat-top diner-type grill, not flame-broiled) medium-well (no pink, but not cardboard).

-- Bacon, orange American cheese, grilled onions, ketchup, mustard and relish ... sometimes pickles if they're around

-- Buttered, toasted hamburger bun


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 7, 2009)

I like a fat burger, grilled medium-well, with mayo, ketchup, pickles, tomato & onion. Sometimes cheese as well, in which case i'll take cheddar. I can't remember the last time i ate a burger, but i well want one now!


----------



## Weejee (Jul 7, 2009)

Where I come from, I never heard of anyone putting mustard on a hamburger. ....learn something new everyday.

I like mine char broiled, well done,with ketchup and flat pickles. On a bun. Preferably a toasted bun.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

this damn burger thread always makes me hungry!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, Barb.

Between this thread and the mac & cheese one, I'm fucking starving now. I left at 0915 and got home at 2315. Hospital cafeteria food really sucks. 

I'm gonna leave ya'll now to go downstairs and eat the refrigerator.

- Jim


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 8, 2009)

Two patties, fluffy bun, fresh tomato slice, pickles, onion, cheese on both patties, ketchup. If the world is a happy place, some bacon will land between the patties. And maybe some mushrooms. but the mushrooms aren't required. The bacon isn't required either, but always appreciated. The other stuff is required. And NO mustard, yuck, I hate mustard. And no mayo either. Ew.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 8, 2009)

6 oz. of 70/30 coarse ground chuck and sirloin that is lightly hand-formed, generously seasoned with kosher salt and cracked pepper and then grilled medium (one flip ONLY) to release the fat. The patty sits on a toasted Kaiser bun with a light swipe of Hellman's mayonnaise and has a dollop of yellow mustard. American Cheese, one red lettuce leaf, a 1/4 inch slice of a fresh hothouse tomato and 2 bread and butter pickles finish the sandwich. Served with onion strings and a tall, ice-cold Coke. Come to Papa!


----------



## Suze (Jul 8, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> I like a fat burger, grilled medium-well, with mayo, ketchup, pickles, tomato & onion. Sometimes cheese as well, in which case i'll take cheddar. I can't remember the last time i ate a burger, but i well want one now!


omg! we're burger twins!

... except, I ate one last friday


----------



## Rowan (Jul 8, 2009)

There are so many different things that I like on my burgers...Ive had burgers with peanut butter on them (so good) and i like them with pineapple, pickles, fried egg, mushrooms, cheese (i love cheese so much), ketchup, mustard, bbq sauce....i dont eat all of this at one time, but different combinations of such.


----------



## Carol W. (Jul 10, 2009)

Not too thick, a little pink in the middle, lean but not TOO lean meat, with cheddar/American cheese and bacon or swiss and mushrooms. If the bun has sesame seeds on it, that's a bonus. If no bacon or 'rooms, a little ketchup. Pickles on the side and NO mustard, are you kidding??


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 11, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> 6 oz. of 70/30 coarse ground chuck and sirloin that is lightly hand-formed, generously seasoned with kosher salt and cracked pepper and then grilled medium (one flip ONLY) to release the fat. The patty sits on a toasted Kaiser bun with a light swipe of Hellman's mayonnaise and has a dollop of yellow mustard. American Cheese, one red lettuce leaf, a 1/4 inch slice of a fresh hothouse tomato and 2 bread and butter pickles finish the sandwich. Served with onion strings and a tall, ice-cold Coke. Come to Papa!



Your words are like your photos...exquisite and pure porn!

p.s. I mean your photos of food, that is. Not sure if there are porn photos of you personally anywhere.


----------



## comaseason (Jul 11, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> 6 oz. of 70/30 coarse ground chuck and sirloin that is lightly hand-formed, generously seasoned with kosher salt and cracked pepper and then grilled medium (one flip ONLY) to release the fat. The patty sits on a toasted Kaiser bun with a light swipe of Hellman's mayonnaise and has a dollop of yellow mustard. American Cheese, one red lettuce leaf, a 1/4 inch slice of a fresh hothouse tomato and 2 bread and butter pickles finish the sandwich. Served with onion strings and a tall, ice-cold Coke. Come to Papa!



You had me hooked up until the mustard. The mustard killed it, the mood is gone.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 11, 2009)

comaseason said:


> You had me hooked up until the mustard. The mustard killed it, the mood is gone.



I'm sorry that the mood is gone for you...since you're not in the mood to eat your burger, I'll help you with it! I like mustard because the vinegar in it compliments the sweetness of the tomato. How would you accessorize the burger to improve your mood? 



SoVerySoft said:


> Your words are like your photos...exquisite and pure porn!
> 
> p.s. I mean your photos of food, that is. *Not sure if there are porn photos of you personally anywhere.*



No comment...


----------



## comaseason (Jul 11, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> I'm sorry that the mood is gone for you...since you're not in the mood to eat your burger, I'll help you with it! I like mustard because the vinegar in it compliments the sweetness of the tomato. How would you accessorize the burger to improve your mood?



Most of the time I like simple... just a touch of mayo. But if we're talking mood improvement, Blue cheese and bacon usually perk me right up.

I agree with SVS though... reading your description... definitely food porn.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 11, 2009)

comaseason said:


> Most of the time I like simple... just a touch of mayo. But if we're talking mood improvement, Blue cheese and bacon usually perk me right up.
> 
> I agree with SVS though... reading your description... definitely food porn.



Thanks to you and SVS. 

Simple is great. I do love a good black and bleu burger and if you're talking bacon...yes please!
...although, I have been to places where they put too much on the burger. Bacon, yes! Half a POUND of bacon is better suited for a BLT. The same goes with the 4 slices of tomato, half a head of lettuce...you get the picture. The beef patty is the star of the hamburger and all the supporting roles, bit parts and extras are there to help the star shine. We, as the director's of the burger show, need to cast wisely to get the best performance from our burgers.


----------



## comaseason (Jul 11, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> Thanks to you and SVS.
> 
> Simple is great. I do love a good black and bleu burger and if you're talking bacon...yes please!
> ...although, I have been to places where they put too much on the burger. Bacon, yes! Half a POUND of bacon is better suited for a BLT. The same goes with the 4 slices of tomato, half a head of lettuce...you get the picture. The beef patty is the star of the hamburger and all the supporting roles, bit parts and extras are there to help the star shine. *We, as the director's of the burger show, need to cast wisely to get the best performance from our burgers.*



I never thought of it like that. But I like it, I always wanted to make movies.

You do know I'm going to do that the next time I'm in the kitchen don't you? Oh yes, it will happen.

Meat: "What's my motivation?"
Me: "You are tasty and you know it. You are confident. You are a scholar who has studied. You know your limitations."
Meat: "How do I feel about the blue cheese?"
Me: "You are attracted... but only enough to absorb just the tiniest bit - and then you let her lay all over you."
Meat: "And the bacon?"
Me: "You like knowing he's there. He's your safety net. He's there so you don't have to carry the full burden. Not that you can't carry the full burden - you will... you must. But... he's there... like... God."


----------



## tinkerbell (Jul 11, 2009)

bacon, lettuce, pickles and cheese. NO CONDIMENTS!


----------



## blueeyedevie (Jul 11, 2009)

Hamburger right off the grill, Heavy Mayo, light mustard, moderate ketchup,Onion, Sweet Pickles Sliced, and little bit of Lettuce, Very Important -NO Cheese.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey, ya'll. Check this shit out. I was looking for Paula Deen's cheeseburger meatloaf, but found this instead:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zv8yEMRDe_w

Jesus.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jul 18, 2009)

medium thickness burger, grilled extra well done, pepperjack cheese, shredded iceberg lettuce, slice of tomato and and a few teaspoons of diced sweet onion. if it is lean meat may add a bit of miracle whip to the bottom piece only of a really nice kaiser roll.
:eat2:


----------



## suebeehoney (Jul 18, 2009)

Hot off the grill, on a soft potato roll, with deluxe American cheese (2 slices please!), those lovely crispy dill pickle slices you can usually only get at a deli, lettuce, very thin tomato and very thin onion, mayo & mustard. 


Ohhhh yeah!


----------



## Friday (Jul 19, 2009)

Freshly ground beef 12%, medium thickness, seasoned with Johnny's, grilled until medium rare. Toasted pub roll, sauteed mushrooms, Swiss cheese and bacon. Maybe a dab of Dijon.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 20, 2009)

blueeyedevie said:


> Hamburger right off the grill, Heavy Mayo, light mustard, moderate ketchup,Onion, Sweet Pickles Sliced, and little bit of Lettuce, Very Important -NO Cheese.



No cheese???? Holy fuck, Evie!

So whatsamater with cheese, hunny? Tell us about your affliction.

Life without cheese is like life without oxygen.

 - Jim


----------



## prettysteve (Jul 20, 2009)

I just love my whopper burger big,charcoal burned and "dirty greasy"!!!:eat2: 

View attachment BurgerKingWhopper1.jpg


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 20, 2009)

I want my burger Medium well, charcoal grilled on a toasted bun with a little bit of lettuce, a nice slather of mayo, a bit of ketchup and some very well done bacon on top... but even more important - I want it cooked for me and served to me! LOL! :wubu:


----------



## prettysteve (Jul 20, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> I want my burger Medium well, charcoal grilled on a toasted bun with a little bit of lettuce, a nice slather of mayo, a bit of ketchup and some very well done bacon on top... but even more important - I want it cooked for me and served to me! LOL! :wubu:



Miss SuperMishe : I think I can handle your order. I'll make sure it is delivered to you by Federal Express within a few days. I cannot guarantee it will be Sizzling Hot!!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jul 20, 2009)

Omaha Steaks Private Reserve Angus Burgers are my absolute favorite.
6 ounces of the best burger ever.

I season them with the Private Reserve Steak Rub and grill them to a perfect medium rare.
The last few seconds on the grill, I slather on some Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ Sauce, flip, and then put more sauce.
I put on a slice of sharp cheddar cheese and let it melt.
I toast a really good onion roll and spread plenty of mayo on it.
Just add some tomato, lettuce, and two slices of thick cut bacon and you're good to go.

I'm so hungry right now.
UGH!


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 25, 2009)

prettysteve said:


> Miss SuperMishe : I think I can handle your order. I'll make sure it is delivered to you by Federal Express within a few days. I cannot guarantee it will be Sizzling Hot!!



Been waiting for the federal Express guy but nothin so far - just how well done are you making that burger??! LOL!


----------



## Saxphon (Jul 30, 2009)

Hmmmm ........ so many choices, so little time .......

First, make mine med rare to medium. I hate a burnt burger, or meat that is too cooked so that it is dry to the taste. The bigger the patty, the better. Mayo on both top and bottom bun - fresh lettuce, tomato and red onion - sweet pickle relish, if no sweet pickle slices are available - a few drops of both kechup and mustard. YUM. Oh, and there has got to be at least one slice of cheese, preferably melted onto the burger.
If I had my exact way too, I would also be cooking it above charcoal with several wet pieces of applewood on top of the coals. Makes for a wonderful flavor.
Now, my dad had an interesting way of making his burgers. He would take two smaller meat patties, put 2 slices of chesse between them, seal the cheese inbetween, then cook it, allowing the cheese to melt inside. Interesting flavor.
And last, there is a burger place out here in the bay area called 'Fudruckers'. Here they make your burger to order - by weight. I haven't had one in a while, but I have the 3/4 lb'er several times, and once I had the 1 lb burger. Each came with fries and an endless drink. It is nice cause you can get the burger size of your choice, then there is almost a full salad bar for you to top off your burger as you want. YUM, YUM.
Ok, I now have made myself officially hungry .....


----------



## Jigen (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't like the bread used for the hamburgers. I prefer to leave the meat almot raw, slice the burger, put it in a piadina (flat bread) with salad, tomatoes, gorgonzola piccante, curry sauce (which I love), roll it up, cut it in two smaller pieces and eat it. 
Staying on topic, I would use what we call "Michetta" (see below for the pic). It's more elastic, and more tasty. I'd put the same ingredients I have mentioned before.


----------



## Jigen (Jul 30, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> We make a sort of Alfredo sauce with gorgonzola dolce, butter, and heavy cream.



It's pretty hard to digest... I suggest to use gorgonzola piccante. It's less wet and more tasty.



smithnwesson said:


> Then we put it in a bowl and dip it up on French/Italian bread.



You mean this kind of bread?







"Michetta" (Milan) or "Rosetta" (Rome)


----------



## Brandi (Aug 1, 2009)

Right now, I am completely obsessed with greek burgers. You can use regular beef burgers or lamb burgers (YUM). Well done, topped with lots of tzatziki, feta cheese (or even goat cheese), red onion, tomatoes and lettuce. Sometimes I even add black olive slices. OOOHHH man I am so having this tonight! The bun must be soft!


----------



## Tracii (Aug 1, 2009)

Cooked on the grill smoked with mesquite or apple wood.
Some Italian seasoning,bread crumbs,dired red pepper and Famous Dave's inferno BBQ sauce.Mix lightly pat out the burgers and shake some Tony C's cajun spice on top and on to the smoker.Yummo.
Blue or munster cheese works for me.
A nice big buttered toasted bun too.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 1, 2009)

My favorite is easy:

Burger, medium to medium-well, feta cheese. Bun. That's it. 

I don't have that often, so my 2nd favorite is the same, medium to medium well, muenster or cheddar cheese, bread/butter pickles, mayo, and lettuce.  Yummy!!


----------

